
Ask HN: How will net neutrality fair under the Trump administration? - acaloiar
With the FCC having been recently asked (and quickly complying) to clear its agenda to make way for the new administration, it is evident that Tom Wheeler is on his way out. Tom Wheeler was a strong proponent of Net Neutrality, while Trump has lambasted it throughout his campaign. The next FCC chairperson is likely to be anti-Net Neutrality; so what can the technology community do to prepare for new leadership and new direction from the FCC? If policy fails, how might the internet&#x27;s democracy fight the financial interests that have long denounced Net Neutrality?
======
joeclark77
That is an interesting framing of the question. Who is to say that "the
Internet's democracy" disagrees with plain old democracy on this issue?

Since I assume that the new administration will be biased in favor of free
enterprise, the answer to how you can keep Net Neutrality seems obvious: get
together with like-minded people and string up your own wires.

